# [SOLVED] Optical audio to 3.5mm stereo



## EnderDRM (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a Sanyo tv that only has digital optical out for sound output. Is there an adapter or converter available that I can use to plug in standard 3.5 mm stereo headphones?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Optical audio to 3.5mm stereo*

I'm sure you can find a cable with the proper connectors. But headphones don't playback digital signals (well they do, but it's a loud screeching static noise).

The digital output of the TV is meant as an input to an AVR (Audio Video Receiver or Receiver). Not directly to headphones. So you need a receiver or amplifier connected to the TV, and the headphones would then connect to that device.


----------



## EnderDRM (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Optical audio to 3.5mm stereo*

Thanks for the reply. I ordered and just received a converter.
OREI(?) Digital to Analog Audio Converter DA21.


----------

